# Preventing accidental discharge during close quarters contact



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Rachel Fretz

Last night (5/3), a California officer was wounded when his partner inadvertently discharged his gun during an undercover sting operation. News reports have not disclosed full details of that particular situation, but most accidental (some also refer to them as involuntary or negligent) discharges occur during high-stress situations when you're distracted and adrenaline is pumping.
Think of bailing out of a car and running after the bad guy: You're taking a thousand things into account like environmental factors; Is it slippery? Am I on a hill? Am I running toward a busy street? Am I going to get hit by a car? You're also intensely focused on taking physical control of the subject. 
You could be experiencing muscle fatigue and diminished fine motor control. You might not be thinking about the position of your gun: How is it positioned - pointed straight ahead or canted down? What hand are you holding it in, and how is that hand holding it?

Full Story: http://www.policeone.com/writers/columnists/RachelFretz/articles/1241203/


----------

